

IPhone 5 Website Leaked? - nathanbarry
http://www.thedenveregotist.com/news/national/2011/august/10/iphone-5-website-leaked

======
jasondrowley
I just went to the Apple Germany website. It's not there.

And, the image quality is a bit shoddy in the video, though this could just be
because the site is a mockup... assuming of course that this is real.

~~~
nathanbarry
It's fake. But a really good fake.

